# matco toolbox drawer slides



## MYKATRON (Aug 2, 2021)

I WAS JUST LOOKING AROUND AND FOUND THIS SITE TALKING ABOUT DRAWER SLIDES FOR A MATCO TOOL BOX. THE TOP FULL SIZE DRAWER SPECIFICALLY. IF YOU WANT TO SPEND A BUNCH OF MONEY, YOU CAN BUY SNAP ON'S, BUT AS PER USUAL WITH MOST MANUFACTURERS THESE DAYS THEY DO NOT MAKE A LOT OF THE STUFF THEY SELL. I JUST HAPPENED TO HAVE TWO SET OF SLIDERS I BOUGHT FOR ANOTHER PROJECT FROM HOME DEPOT. THEY ARE LIBERTY MODEL D80624C-ZP-W1. THEY ARE 24" AND SELL FOR ABOUT $20.00. YOU CAN USE THE ORIGINAL "FIRST HOLE FORWARD" ON THE TOOL BOX ITSELF AND THE DRAWER AS A LENGTH GUIDE, BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO DRILL THE NEXT TWO HOLES TO MOUNT THE SLIDERS. LUCKILY THE INSIDE AND OUTSIDE PIECES COME APART VERY EASILY AS THERE IS A PLASTIC RELEASE LEVER YOU PUSH DOWN ON WHEN THEY ARE FULLY EXTENDED, ALLOWING TOTAL REMOVAL OF THE DRAWER IF YO NEED TO LATER ON. I USED PAN HEAD SELF TAPPING SCREWS TO MOUNT TO THE TOOL BOX AND 10-32 PAN HEAD SCREWS THE MOUNT THE DRAWER. JUST USE THE FIRST HOLES TO GET STARTED, AND MAKE SURE THEY ARE STRAIGHT. WAM-BAM-THANK-YOU MAM! THEY EVEN HAVE DETENT LOCKS TO KEEP THE DRAWER FROM OPENING WHEN YOU MOVE YOU BOX AROUND AND ALSO THE DRAWER NOW OPENS ALL THE WAY! (FUTURE FYI)


----------

